# Our trip...



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

to Big Bear Lake, CA. We had a blast! Especially Aspen! The snow coverage was excellent!! The first pic is Aspen admiring the beauty. The second pic is Aspen and I. You can see how petite I look next to him LOL! And the last pic is showing you just how deep the snow is. It's about 8+ feet and we still couldn't see the ground!!

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4013/4452551613_95b9ae683f_b.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4071/4452553313_821866c261_b.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2790/4452554605_ef1b72b077_b.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4027/4453331958_3193f66f89_b.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2681/4452557799_1743d73f1a_b.jpg

:smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

This one is my favorite! You guys (I'm assuming that is you?) look like you're enjoying the snow and that Aspen is thinking that "this is the life!"


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

OMG! I wish that was my cabin in the background!! This is home for Aspen!!

Yes, that is me...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Good to put a face to the name :wink:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww he's a happy snow dog! That's some super deep snow!


----------



## Boschwen (Mar 20, 2010)

He's beautiful, great photos.:biggrin:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

he's too purdy! haha. He'd probably eat my puppies. haha. But seriously, that is one flipping GORGEOUS Alaskan Malamute!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Great pictures but it makes me cold! brrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow...so handsome!!! :biggrin:

How much did you say he weighs again?


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Awesome photos, he is SO handsome.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I LOVE ASPEN!!!! I WANT HIM!!! :tongue:

Richelle


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

harrkim120 said:


> How much did you say he weighs again?


115 lbs. :biggrin:


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

He is a beautiful dog. Even more so in the snow like that where huskies belong.


----------

